# Tundra plow truck



## gino

Just an FYI. I recently traded in my 05 2500hd for an 08 Tundra x-tended cab. I moved over my 7.5' regular duty plow to the Tundra. Just wanted to say that i honestly believe that the Tundra drives better in the snow. We got 15" up here in Portland Maine. The auto traction control works sooo good in these Tundras that they dont slip and slide as much. And it plowed great. I am not ready to say that its a better plow truck than the 2500hd because this snow was very light and fluffy. Im willing to bet that the Chevy is better in the heavy ****. Anyway, I'm realy happy with this truck. It seems you get it all. comfort, power, quality, and speed. Again, I dont believe they can outwork a chevy, But if your a casual plower and dont do use your chevy for what its built for then the Tundra is a great all around truck. Thats my 2 cents worth....


----------



## gravelyguy

No plow on mine, but I couldn't ask for a vehicle to handle the snow better. Mine kicks ass in the snow.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

gino;689535 said:


> I recently traded in my 05 2500hd for an 08 Tundra x-tended cab. I moved over my 7.5' regular duty plow to the Tundra.


Can you post pictures of your Tundra with the plow mounted?

How about some pictures of your Tundra plowing snow?


----------



## gino

I would be happy to. Give me a few days. And thanks for asking!
Gino


----------



## Nice Rumble

*Here's my '08 with a Fisher plow.*

Non commercial use.


----------



## MileHigh

gino;689535 said:


> Just an FYI. I recently traded in my 05 2500hd for an 08 Tundra x-tended cab.


dumba$$...

bad move


----------



## -Iron Mike-

bladescape2;695986 said:


> dumba$$...
> 
> bad move


Don't like Toyota's I take it.

I love my '08 Tundra.ussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## gino

gino;689535 said:


> Just an FYI. I recently traded in my 05 2500hd for an 08 Tundra x-tended cab. I moved over my 7.5' regular duty plow to the Tundra. Just wanted to say that i honestly believe that the Tundra drives better in the snow. We got 15" up here in Portland Maine. The auto traction control works sooo good in these Tundras that they dont slip and slide as much. And it plowed great. I am not ready to say that its a better plow truck than the 2500hd because this snow was very light and fluffy. Im willing to bet that the Chevy is better in the heavy ****. Anyway, I'm realy happy with this truck. It seems you get it all. comfort, power, quality, and speed. Again, I dont believe they can outwork a chevy, But if your a casual plower and dont do use your chevy for what its built for then the Tundra is a great all around truck. Thats my 2 cents worth....


 not the best pics but here they are.


----------



## mycirus

Nice Rumble;695314 said:


> Non commercial use.


Thats a sweet looking truck. Ha ha, Welcome Skip. Nice to see you here.

Bruce


----------



## Nice Rumble

Nice looking set up Gino.

Mycirus-you should have put a plow on your Taco.


----------



## CarCrazed4Life

I love the Tundras. I only wish the Taco had the 4.7 V8 like the Dakota and the GVWR to match, or that the Diesel from the HiLux mad it into the Taco!!!


----------



## swa136

Nice rig Gino! Wish I had the exact same setup! :salute:


----------



## gino

swa136;714079 said:


> Nice rig Gino! Wish I had the exact same setup! :salute:


 Thanks bro! Yea I love it. Stay safe!
Gino... PFD Maine


----------



## BigDave12768

I like it and when and when Toyota comes out with the diesel int he Tundra and a one ton package I will consider one if price is right


----------



## BayStateGlenn

Looks like the push frame is scraping the ground... even before the plow is lifted.
Kind of like a Chevy 1500 ... LOL!

I think a Ready Lift 2.5" leveling kit and some oversize tires would get that push frame up where it belongs!


----------



## Mark13

BayStateGlenn;779319 said:


> Looks like the push frame is scraping the ground... even before the plow is lifted.
> Kind of like a Chevy 1500 ... LOL!


Yup, the Chevy 1500's sure can't hold a plow. Those ifs front ends are the worst thing ever, plowing with one is just crazy.


----------



## rmartini27

*gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house*


----------



## metallihockey88

rmartini27;782996 said:


> *gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house*


good thing there arent americans building these trucks in the states or else youd sound like a real moron


----------



## PhatSupraTT

rmartini27;782996 said:


> *gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house*


You Sir, are a giant *********.


----------



## cmo18

PhatSupraTT;783102 said:


> You Sir, are a giant *********.


your right!


----------



## rmartini27

the last time i checked toyota is a Japanese company some of the cars may be made in the us, but the profits of the company go back to the homeland. i would have no problem with those cars being sold in this country if japan allowed the us company's to send cars made by the UAW into their country. also with the American car company's in such a sad state it would be nice if some Americans would show the loyalty that the Japanese show their own. metihock88 if that makes me a moron so be it but then what the hell are you. as for you two people of your ilk don't even warrant a response


----------



## Flipper

Toyota is a stock company like many other manufacturers. Profits of the company go to the shareholders around the world. Just like GM and others. Do you think only people in the U.S. own GM stock?


----------



## dmontgomery

rmartini27;783145 said:


> the last time i checked toyota is a Japanese company some of the cars may be made in the us, but the profits of the company go back to the homeland. i would have no problem with those cars being sold in this country if japan allowed the us company's to send cars made by the UAW into their country. also with the American car company's in such a sad state it would be nice if some Americans would show the loyalty that the Japanese show their own. metihock88 if that makes me a moron so be it but then what the hell are you. as for you two people of your ilk don't even warrant a response


Loyalty...that funny......how many UAW guys do you see wearing clothing that promotes the company that signs their paycheck, compared to the guys you see wearing union logos.......that is telling of their loyalty.....I guess they can all hang out together at the union hall when GM, Chrysler and maybe Ford are gone...

I will be brief so as to not perpetuate the thread hijacking......Toyota can see what the UAW has done to the American auto makers. They are as much to blame as the management is for letting them get away with the decades of crap they have pulled.... I wonder how all those union guys that bragged for years about how they were ripping GM/Chrysler off are liking their "early retirement"???


----------



## dmontgomery

The truck looks great..... It Toyota come out with an HD / diesel it will be very hard to not buy one....


----------



## 2COR517

dmontgomery;783160 said:


> Loyalty...that funny......how many UAW guys do you see wearing clothing that promotes the company that signs their paycheck, compared to the guys you see wearing union logos.......that is telling of their loyalty.....I guess they can all hang out together at the union hall when GM, Chrysler and maybe Ford are gone...
> 
> I will be brief so as to not perpetuate the thread hijacking......Toyota can see what the UAW has done to the American auto makers. They are as much to blame as the management is for letting them get away with the decades of crap they have pulled.... I wonder how all those union guys that bragged for years about how they were ripping GM/Chrysler off are liking their "early retirement"???


Very well said. Next to the NEA, the UAW is what's wrong with this country. Throw in GM's ridiculous management, and look what happened.


----------



## Zack1978

2COR517;783163 said:


> Very well said. Next to the NEA, the UAW is what's wrong with this country. Throw in GM's ridiculous management, and look what happened.


Excuse me? Is there something wrong with the NEA?

Zack


----------



## Newdude

metallihockey88;783082 said:


> good thing there arent americans building these trucks in the states or else youd sound like a real moron


Uh...you do know the Tundra is built in TEXAS by AMERICANS!?!?!?!?

Now, I may own a GMC, and I may not be a fan of the Tundra but...gino (and mycirus) both do have some nice trucks. I hope that they treat you well.


----------



## 2COR517

Zack1978;788455 said:


> Excuse me? Is there something wrong with the NEA?
> 
> Zack


Given that evolution is generally taught as fact, The Lord's Prayer is long gone from the schools, and the mentality that in school, everyone wins - I would say there are some problems.

The public schools bleed and breed liberalism and entitlement. Question authority. It's someone else's fault. It's OK if you don't feel like doing what the rest of class has to do. It's not the way the real world works, though we are getting closer every minute.

And sex ed, in grade school or lower? Are you kidding me? Anyone that endorses sex ed to an 8 year old must be stupid to not be embarrassed.

I realize there are some good teachers and well meaning admin folks in the education sector. So if I offend anyone in particular, I apologize. My feelings are how I view the sector as a whole.


----------



## truckie46

BladeScape;695986 said:


> dumba$$...
> 
> bad move


I will put the tundra up against your f-150 any day and twice on Sunday!


----------



## truckie46

rmartini27;782996 said:


> *gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house*


Hey ignoramus, my 08 tundra was built in Texas and 78% of the parts that built it were made in the USA. I served my country proudly and would do it again, just to insure that we all retain the freedom of speech we all love. I just wish I could serve my country to ensure a little education and common sense would accompany that freedom of speech.


----------



## truckie46

rmartini27;783145 said:


> the last time i checked toyota is a Japanese company some of the cars may be made in the us, but the profits of the company go back to the homeland. i would have no problem with those cars being sold in this country if japan allowed the us company's to send cars made by the UAW into their country. also with the American car company's in such a sad state it would be nice if some Americans would show the loyalty that the Japanese show their own. metihock88 if that makes me a moron so be it but then what the hell are you. as for you two people of your ilk don't even warrant a response


It's a good thing that GM, Chrysler and Ford don't sell any product lines in Japan or you might just sound like a moron again. hahahahahahahaha....


----------



## bulldog9

Funny, my previous Dodge 2500 was made in Mexico, but my new Tundra was made in Texas - and not by the overpaid, spoiled crybabies of the UAW. Maybe those guys should take a good look in the mirror and accept the fact that a significant share of the blame for Detroit's demise rides on their greedy shoulders.

Pack sand, moron


----------



## 2COR517

bulldog9;798634 said:


> Funny, my previous Dodge 2500 was made in Mexico, but my new Tundra was made in Texas - and not by the overpaid, spoiled crybabies of the UAW. Maybe those guys should take a good look in the mirror and accept the fact that a significant share of the blame for Detroit's demise rides on their greedy shoulders.


Well said, my friend.


----------



## badabing1512

PhatSupraTT;783102 said:


> You Sir, are a giant *********.


Who calls another dude a giant *********. What are we in highschool? that s**t is pathetic, get real and grow up.


----------



## cretebaby

badabing1512;798705 said:


> Who calls another dude a giant *********. What are we in highschool? that s**t is pathetic, get real and grow up.


That is actually a term of endearment here on plowsite, usually reserved for BigDave.


----------



## PhatSupraTT

badabing1512;798705 said:


> Who calls another dude a giant *********. What are we in highschool? that s**t is pathetic, get real and grow up.


WHOOOAA, sorry DUDE; DUDE, didn't mean to offend that other DUDE (rmartini27: AKA D-Bag) with my highschoolish terminology and immaturity. DUDE, please accept my sincerest apologies for calling rmartini27 a giant dripping *********. I should've replied with the same grace, elegance, and class as rmartini27 the D-Bag. Also, you don't have to put your gay-ass little stars between your little swear words. I'm pretty sure we're all adults here and we can handle (GASP!) a swear word. *********.

Whoever started this post deserves the apology for turning his thread into the "BUY AMERICAN" ignorant liberal crap.

Mark


----------



## snow patrol

Looks nice. Keep us posted on how it works for you over the winter.


----------



## bobcatdoug

i for 1 am so sick of these foreign domestic arguments!! when i spend in 35k on a truck im gonna look at many qualities with reliability being number 1! (why im currently tundra owner) this argument could go on forever but if you ask me Toyota is just as american as the domestic 3 are if not more! plus they didnt use my tax money to get the fat men ur claiming im not feeding by driving my tundra bailed out! lastly before you so called patriot toyota haters go spouting your mouth off about buying foreign take a long hard look at your everyday household products! television? (better be a olevia for you -only buy made in usa folk!), computer, lawn mower, that shiny almost american made artic cat sled maybe?


----------



## tuna

badabing1512;798705 said:


> Who calls another dude a giant *********. What are we in highschool? that s**t is pathetic, get real and grow up.


Yeah grow up,it`s Satchel `O ******.BTW When I was in High School ********* meant slut,it`s just in recent years I have heard it mean idiot.


----------



## TLB

Nice looking Toyota .


----------



## tundra09

Its not toyotas fault that american trucks suck. toyota nailed it in the car company every car is amazing> I had a 01 sr5 tundra with a snow way plow and it was excellent in snow, i did a 1.5 lift in front and ran duel batterys. Now have a 09 trd double with the 5.7 picked it up 3 days ago. Love it cant wait to plow america


----------



## Stik208

tundra09;1027370 said:


> Love it cant wait to plow america


Thats quite a bit of plowing.


----------



## Hedgehog

Doesn't the GM trucks have a japanese Duramax diesel?
I am patriotic also but it is sad how products get better with japanese parts in them.
Back when Harley Davidson's were totally american, they were un-reliable and leaked all over the place. Now that they have japanese parts in them, they are much more reliable.
Same thing with the duramax, that engine brought GM trucks to be very competitive in the diesel market. Maybe one of these days we'll be able to produce quality instead of profitability.


----------



## 2COR517

Hedgehog;1027942 said:


> Doesn't the GM trucks have a japanese Duramax diesel?
> I am patriotic also but it is sad how products get better with japanese parts in them.
> Back when Harley Davidson's were totally american, they were un-reliable and leaked all over the place. Now that they have japanese parts in them, they are much more reliable.
> Same thing with the duramax, that engine brought GM trucks to be very competitive in the diesel market. Maybe one of these days we'll be able to produce *quality instead of profitability.*


The Duramax is made by Isuzu. I don't know why GM doesn't market them that way. Isuzu diesels have an excellent reputation.

Profitability has not existed at GM for quite a while. Profit is extremely important for a corporation. A company that is not profitable, is not a company for long.


----------



## affekonig

And no big company these days is profiable on its own. GM needs Toyota and Toyota needs GM. The profit together and from each other. 

Nice truck too.


----------



## 2COR517

affekonig;1027979 said:


> And no big company these days is profiable on its own. GM needs Toyota and Toyota needs GM. The profit together and from each other.


----------



## truckboy

well in a ford, you will look only "KINDA" cool but in a toyota, you will look "REALLY" cool. besides, toyotas live forever


----------



## the new boss 92

truckboy;1050376 said:


> well in a ford, you will look only "KINDA" cool but in a toyota, you will look "REALLY" cool. besides, toyotas live forever


good to see you dont care much for ford, and you went on youtube and watched crash test dummy drive into a brick wall! to ech there own but the only way to find out the real durability is to test it yourself not have some one do it for you, same thing with crash test thoughs are only 10 possibilitys out of a million.


----------



## the new boss 92

nice trucks by the way guys!


----------



## snowplowpro

the new boss 92;1085063 said:


> good to see you dont care much for ford, and you went on youtube and watched crash test dummy drive into a brick wall! to ech there own but the only way to find out the real durability is to test it yourself not have some one do it for you, same thing with crash test thoughs are only 10 possibilitys out of a million.


your gonna plow with a toyota but the ford better be in front to move the heavy stuff out of the way i dont trust toyotas you will still need a ford for the rest of the work so why not just buy 1 good truck that can do it all ,:laughing: FORDussmileyflag


----------



## 04tundra

> gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house


you are dumber then a sack of rocks. before you open your mouth, please educate yourself in the topic at hand so u dont make urself look so dumb. Thumbs Up



> your gonna plow with a toyota but the ford better be in front to move the heavy stuff out of the way i dont trust toyotas you will still need a ford for the rest of the work so why not just buy 1 good truck that can do it all , FORD


you sir, are miss informed. the 07+ tundras have bigger front wheel bearings and heavier duty U-joints the the ford F-550. now thats a JOKE. the f-150 will snap in half before the tundra breaks a sweat. not to mention all of ford's gas engines are JOKES. civics make more power...but hey some people like underpowered dogs.Thumbs Up


----------



## 04tundra

heres my 08..looking for a plow as we speak..


----------



## ed39

you can keep your poor designed tundra. i wouldn't plow with one of those things...look like a toy up on a lift, 5 lug axles a not impressive frame and a low front end...yea ill take my t bars anyday over that. Chevy has proven its self to have an amazing drive train. and gm is producing an LMM duramax not by iszuzu last i had heard..wesport


----------



## 04tundra

whatever you say bud, im sure you dont know the first thing about the frame on these trucks.


----------



## JTK324

Well its always nice to log on and see a friendly arguement about which truck is better. just for the record i have had this arguement with several ford and gm owners, But the fact of the matter is this Toyota tundra, chevy/gm 1500 and a ford f150 are all the same.The tundra has not fully been tested plowing like some of the other lines but thats only because it is newer than some of the other product lines and the other thing that we all have to remember is that they are 1/2 TON TRUCKS now my opinion as a fellow tundra owner i believe the tundra is a better built truck than the new gm and fords they have built a truck that not only competes but surpass them. Fords new front end is garbage they have that electronic sensor not to over weight the front end and doesnt work well with plows and the gm dont hold up like the earlier models so there are issues with all of them but what we all have to remember is that they are half ton trucks and are not bull dozers! 
p.s. By a TOYOTA AND SCREW THE UNION PRICING


----------



## JTK324

And just for the record TOYOTA is operated in north america as its own company none of the money goes back to toyota japan the company is actually called TOYOTA NORTH AMERICA and is more american that any other comperable product.


----------



## mercer_me

I personally like the 2007+ Tundras the best out of all the 1/2 ton trucks. They seem to be more rugged. All trucks have there issues but, I haven't found much about the Tundra I don't like. As far as plowing goes, I KNOW they are a good plow truck because I have done allot of plowing with one.


----------



## snow patrol

Owned and operated 2000, 2001 and 2002 Chevy 2500 trucks with 8' Western plows. Front end sagged a bit but pushed lots of snow. The down side is that they quite frequently needed repairs. I have a 2008 Tundra with 8' Western plow. Front end doesn't sag much at all but its low slung to begin with so I needed add a lift. Pushes tons of snow and traction is incredible. I can honestly say the Tundra out pushes the Chevy's. For you neigh Sayers, here is a video:






Two winters and 55K miles. So far only thing to go on it was the alternator.


----------



## ed39

keep in mind i was all set to buy a tundra till i looked closely at one. first off i have no clue what your guys are talking about the gm locking diff hands down is the best locking diff you can get in a factory truck. front ends sag big deal even a ford f450 sags its 700lbs of steal why wouldnt it sag, advantage with t bars you can eliminate that. 5 lug axles on a tundra no thanks poor caliper design granted its very good at braking but 90 percent of the time your doing calipers cause everything rusts together. Toyota has come out with one good pick up since there existence gm has had how many years experiencing and still the best riding truck on the market. and you former hd guys your high for going to a tundra the hds are built very well, my chev will plow circles around your tundras






enough said


----------



## trevier

here's my take on this, one, the new interiors on all the fords,chevy's and gm's suck, I have a o7 chevy classic model,extended cab z71, the interior is nice, the new one's are like a heavy duty carhart jacket, they screwed themselves on that, 2, the tundra's will hold there value hands down over the other 3 for years to come, 3, toyota has no unions, the other 3 do, I didn't see toyota asking for a handout because the unions almost drained them dry, also, I really think it depends on what your doing and how your doing it, when it comes to plowing I've been doing it since 94, it's not what you plow with it's how you plow, use a little common sense and you'll be fine,


----------



## 04tundra

> 5 lug axles on a tundra no thanks poor caliper design granted its very good at braking but 90 percent of the time your doing calipers cause everything rusts together.


okay so it has 5 lugs? but they are 22mm...

and as for calipers, how do you know the rust together? cause they dont actually..they are 4 piston calipers. i havent seen one rusted up caliper on a tundra yet and i work for toyota as a tech...so please tell me where your getting your "facts" from


----------



## ed39

only every brake job ive done on a tundra....i mean your a tech so you dont see anything older then wat 2009? the hardware rusts up bud...seen it time and time again. im not saying its a bad truck by any means i was going to buy one....but the chevy is built better and its proven solid reliable drive train. and at the end of the day you can put a 12 foot plow on it its still a 1500! yea you can put an 8 on it thats great but your doing more harm than good, i agree gms management sucks i dont support unions and its wrong wat they did. to go from the number one company in the WORLD to nothing is just down right amazing


----------



## 04tundra

> only every brake job ive done on a tundra....i mean your a tech so you dont see anything older then wat 2009? the hardware rusts up bud...seen it time and time again. im not saying its a bad truck by any means i was going to buy one....but the chevy is built better and its proven solid reliable drive train. and at the end of the day you can put a 12 foot plow on it its still a 1500! yea you can put an 8 on it thats great but your doing more harm than good, i agree gms management sucks i dont support unions and its wrong wat they did. to go from the number one company in the WORLD to nothing is just down right amazing


nah...i seen anything from 1980's - 2011...not one have i ever come across that had seized up hardware.


----------



## 2COR517

04tundra;1322672 said:


> okay so it has 5 lugs? but they are 22mm...
> 
> and as for calipers, how do you know the rust together? cause they dont actually..they are 4 piston calipers. i havent seen one rusted up caliper on a tundra yet and i work for toyota as a tech...so please tell me where your getting your "facts" from


You ASE certified too?


----------



## 04tundra

as a matter of fact, yes I am


----------



## 2COR517

I suspected so. One more example of why that's a pretty much meaningless patch on your sleeve.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

ed39;1321471 said:


> you can keep your poor designed tundra. i wouldn't plow with one of those things...look like a toy up on a lift, 5 lug axles a not impressive frame and a low front end...yea ill take my t bars anyday over that. Chevy has proven its self to have an amazing drive train. and gm is producing an LMM duramax not by iszuzu last i had heard..wesport


Lol coming from a guy with a half ton chevy and a diamond plow


----------



## YardMedic

snow patrol;1321964 said:


> For you neigh Sayers, here is a video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is this your video? Hope not, as my first thought seeing this is... is he planning to plow snow or just massage it for 4 hours?

BTW, think the Toyotas have brought a great product to the commercial arena.


----------



## snow patrol

You do realize that there was upwards of 5' of snow to clear don't you? its a 530 foot run and everything gets pushed to the end. Do you think it was going to be pushed in a couple of passes? Also 25 min not 4 hours.


----------



## YardMedic

snow patrol;1324044 said:


> You do realize that there was upwards of 5' of snow to clear don't you? its a 530 foot run and everything gets pushed to the end. Do you think it was going to be pushed in a couple of passes? Also 25 min not 4 hours.


All those factors were exactly what I considered when I asked! My logic was for THAT kind of run with a half-ton truck, I wouldn't have tried to plow all at once. 25 minutes to push that amount of snow 530 feet either beat the snot out of the truck or it just didn't happen. The loader would have been more appropriate for that kind of push. But hey... not my stuff!


----------



## snow patrol

YardMedic;1324140 said:


> All those factors were exactly what I considered when I asked! My logic was for THAT kind of run with a half-ton truck, I wouldn't have tried to plow all at once. 25 minutes to push that amount of snow 530 feet either beat the snot out of the truck or it just didn't happen. The loader would have been more appropriate for that kind of push. But hey... not my stuff!


Amazing. Even with a video SHOWING the snow being cleared IN 25 MINUTES you say it didn't happen.

The point of my original post was that the Tundra can push lots of snow and has no problem doing it. It worked nearly non stop for days pushing snow, like what you seen in the video, that was dumped from that blizzard. and many other snow events there after, without skipping a beat. 56K Mikes, tows a trailer several days a week during the summer, and still as strong, solid, and tight as the day I drove it off the dealer lot. So no, it did not beat the snot out of it. Of course, I don't have video footage to prove it, but what good would that do since seeing is NOT Believing.

YardMedic, Not trying to be rude, so If I come across that way I apologize. I have no issue with anyone about what ever make/model truck you have. You like GM, great. You like Fords, fantastic. Ultimately, I have nothing to gain by raving about or bashing a certain type of truck. All I have done is post my opinion based on my personal experiences. You are correct in saying its a 1/2 ton truck. Whats interesting is many bash it, not having any experience with it all. And whats more, in doing so they often compare it to a 3/4 ton or even a 1 ton... I mean, really? Its a 1/2 truck, and a very capable one at that. Put a good plow up front and it holds its own very well, as shown in the video. That's it, nothing more nothing less.

Regards,

Ps., There was a loader at that site and you can see it pushing the pile of snow back into the retention pond from time to time. By the way, it was clearing the lane next to mine. Same length, same amount of snow, about the same amount of time to clear it.


----------



## ed39

my Chevy half ton is fine.... considering i get complements all the time that people think its an hd even with the plow on, and hey the diamond plow set up was a craigs list deal spent 600 bucks for the blade and another 6 on frame and wiring ill take a 1200 blade all day long already paid for its self...

yup ase.....waste of time just a test saying you can read the book

as a toyota tech...to not see rusted pins....you clearly dont do brake jobs its very common in the northeast snow belt


i would of just bought an hd if i was plowing commercially but i like to drive my half ton and not stop every 10 miles for gas in a thirsty 5.7 or 6.0....


----------



## YardMedic

snow patrol;1324044 said:


> You do realize that there was upwards of 5' of snow to clear don't you? its a 530 foot run and everything gets pushed to the end. Do you think it was going to be pushed in a couple of passes? Also 25 min not 4 hours.


Ok, let's back this train up a little! I failed to notice the first time that the video went the whole 25 minutes, as I stopped for some reason when you stopped & got out the first time. I also hadn't thought of the difference those wings make for long runs. My apology!

And believe me... I've run 1/2 ton trucks much longer than anything bigger, so I DO know they work harder than most people think.

I always thought I was Die-Hard GM until I bought a Ford. I don't have complaints about the Ford really either, so there may even come a time that I look at Toyota. As I said a couple posts back... they do seem as though they're major competitors in the full-size pickup market these days


----------



## 04tundra

> as a toyota tech...to not see rusted pins....you clearly dont do brake jobs its very common in the northeast snow belt
> 
> i would of just bought an hd if i was plowing commercially but i like to drive my half ton and not stop every 10 miles for gas in a thirsty 5.7 or 6.0....


well I'm in PA and haven't seen rusted/seized hardware yet.

and actually my 5.7 liter tundra gets 20.7 MPG at 70 MPH and 15.2 around town...


----------



## rancherman84

i wish my 4.7 got that. im lucky to get 16 highway. wtf didnt they put the 6 speed behind the 4.7? i love the engine,and the truck. just wish i got better mpg.


----------



## 04tundra

yeah, the 6 speed makes a huge difference, around town it keeps the rpms well below 2k and at 70MPH im only running about 1850 RPMs


----------



## mercer_me

I like the 4.6 with the 6 speed it gets great gas millege and is good for towing.


----------



## snow patrol

YardMedic;1324305 said:



> Ok, let's back this train up a little! I failed to notice the first time that the video went the whole 25 minutes, as I stopped for some reason when you stopped & got out the first time. I also hadn't thought of the difference those wings make for long runs. My apology!
> 
> And believe me... I've run 1/2 ton trucks much longer than anything bigger, so I DO know they work harder than most people think.
> 
> I always thought I was Die-Hard GM until I bought a Ford. I don't have complaints about the Ford really either, so there may even come a time that I look at Toyota. As I said a couple posts back... they do seem as though they're major competitors in the full-size pickup market these days


No worries YardMedic. A little back and forth banter makes for some entertainment. And hopefully, somewhere along the way someone will find the information we share useful and helpful.

The wings, they do make an incredibly huge difference! wesport


----------



## 2COR517

04tundra;1322672 said:


> okay so it has 5 lugs? but they are 22mm...
> 
> and as for calipers, how do you know the rust together? cause they dont actually..they are 4 piston calipers. i havent seen one rusted up caliper on a tundra yet and i work for toyota as a tech...so please tell me where your getting your "facts" from


What size sockets do you use for the nuts on those 22mm studs?

Why does the number of pistons affect if a caliper is prone to rusting?


----------



## 04tundra

22MM

i didnt say the # of pistons mattered..


----------



## wanagofaster

Ill tell you where GM was really thinking when they designed the newer front ends. Nothing like buying a plow for your new truck and having to notch two big ass slots in your front bumper to make the mount work. Thats A+++ engineering there.


----------



## ed39

its not the pistons, the hardware is prone to rusting... its the fact they use a crappy European design caliper leaving the critical slide points for pads completely wide open to salt and water. the brakes need to efficiently apply and release so there needs to be slide points, when rust builds up it limits the movement and slowly gets worse. and the pins always seize in the caliper making them very difficult to get out and most of the time requiring caliper replacement... oh and they suck with a stupid metal line to the caliper you have to bend the freaking metal line to get the thing off smart design there instead of a flex hose...


oh btw 7/8 and 22mm are basically the same size....


----------



## nwjet07

-Iron Mike-;696276 said:


> Don't like Toyota's I take it.
> 
> I love my '08 Tundra.ussmileyflagtymusic


Love my '09 Tundra to,


----------



## wanagofaster

Im ready to rock and roll with my 2011 Tundra. Got my Western Ultra mount with 7.5 Pro plow. Put the 3 inch leveling kit on for looks and less sag in front.


----------



## LawnGuy110

rmartini27;782996 said:


> *gino maybe you should move to japan and plow over there. I'm sure the guys losing their jobs in Detroit love the way that truck looks. what would be nice to see is you and your truck buried in a snow bank. please post some pics of that so we can all get a laugh. next time you start up that truck in the morning think of the guy who cant feed his family breakfast while your turning the key. you must not have any mirrors in your house*


Funny thing is the Tundra factory is in indianapolis...


----------



## mercer_me

Kidmows;1346797 said:


> Funny thing is the Tundra factory is in indianapolis...


Tundras are actualy built in Texas along with the Tacomas.


----------



## BlackKnight07

5 Pages of Nonsense, Does it really matter, with the car industry its hard to point and say Toyota's aren't American nor a Subaru, Yet both are built by Americans here. Point is it doesn't matter as long u like it, after all Your making the Payment.

Personally, I'd own Dodge,Ford,Chevy,Toyota whatever gets me the best price.


----------



## Weenuk

I have a 2005 Tundra with a Western HTS that works well for my purposes at the moment. Had to install a Rancho Quicklift system with MYRide to elimate front end sag from factory suspension. Not a problem, as this enabled the ability for bigger rims/tires and off road action. As my snow business expands, I am being forced to look at other make of trucks in order to fit "bigger" plows like the Western Wide-Out. Stupid business decision to stick with a Tundra and plow large lots with a medium sized plow. Wish Toyota would release a full ton truck...


----------



## peter01592

^^^ im with you on that .. wish tundra made a full ton truck ... or even a 3/4 would be great ... or a good company make a affordable suspension upgrade to make it a 3/4ton .. hmm


----------



## landscapingcrew

Quick question for anyone that have installed their own rt3 undercarriage. I am in the process of installing my 7'6" SD and the push beam support plates on both sides do not sit flush onto the frame where it slides onto the 3 bumper mount studs. It was very difficult for me to line up the bottom two bolts where the tow hooks were as well. Anyone install their own undercarriage and run into this same problem? I did manage to bolt everything up but the tab that slides over the 3 bumper mount studs is still not flush with the frame, there is about a 1/16" - 1/8" gap between the plate and the frame. Can anyone tell me if this jeopardizes the structure of the undercarriage when the plow is on the truck or when pushing snow? Any helps is appreciated.


----------



## rancherman84

i cant help u with ur particular undercarrige,but on my curtis frame i did have use a few washers here and there for spacers.


----------



## LawnGuy110

PhatSupraTT;783102 said:


> You Sir, are a giant *********.


completely agree..funny part is that tundras are made in the US


----------



## jstevens66

Can't wait to plow with my tundra


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1494860 said:


> Can't wait to plow with my tundra


Your Tundra should be a great plow truck for you.


----------



## jmac5058

mercer_me;1346849 said:


> Tundras are actualy built in Texas along with the Tacomas.


When you buy a Tundra ALL the profit goes to Japan , to be spent there.,One time in my life I did not buy American and got a 2007 Tundra only got $900 off the sticker used it for less than a year for my constrution buisness it could not handle what I needed (like picking up lumber or removing waste ) and got crap for a trade in . Tundra is fine if you need a car with an open trunk , if you need a truck ( like plowing snow ) they cant cut it. Iv owned 12 brand new pickups since 1988 and the Tundra is the only one I had buyers remorse , there not tools there toys . When you guys grow up you wiil see.


----------



## mercer_me

jmac5058;1494935 said:


> When you buy a Tundra ALL the profit goes to Japan , to be spent there.,One time in my life I did not buy American and got a 2007 Tundra only got $900 off the sticker used it for less than a year for my construction business it could not handle what I needed (like picking up lumber or removing waste ) and got crap for a trade in . Tundra is fine if you need a car with an open trunk , if you need a truck ( like plowing snow ) they cant cut it. Iv owned 12 brand new pickups since 1988 and the Tundra is the only one I had buyers remorse , there not tools there toys . When you guys grow up you will see.


I honestly don't really care wear the profit goes. It can go to Japan to a company that seams to have there sh!t together or to a greedy American company that had to get bailed out by the government. Your the only person I have heard of that has had bad luck with the Tundra so, I honestly don't care about your opinion. There are a couple members on hear that 7.5' Fisher Xblades on there Tundras.


----------



## snowplowpro

Toyota is not made in the us there made Japan keep buying Toyota leave the Americans without a job and help other country's


----------



## jmac5058

mercer_me;1494947 said:


> I honestly don't really care wear the profit goes. It can go to Japan to a company that seams to have there sh!t together or to a greedy American company that had to get bailed out by the government. Your the only person I have heard of that has had bad luck with the Tundra so, I honestly don't care about your opinion. There are a couple members on hear that 7.5' Fisher Xblades on there Tundras.


I dont care what you say , can there be a thread that says something about a tundra without you telling them how awsome they are ? Dont you really drive what ever your Daddy lets you borrow from him ? When you start paying for things yourself and watch the country go to crap mabey then you might care where the money goes . Theres a major diffrence between the way I think and the way you think . I have children and you still are one , grow up.


----------



## mercer_me

snowplowpro;1494972 said:


> Toyota is not made in the us there made Japan keep buying Toyota leave the Americans without a job and help other country's


Not all Toyotas are made in the USA but, the Tundras are built in Texas. There are also other Toyota models that are made in the USA. The Toyota Tundra ranks #7 in "The Cars.com American-Made Index" http://www.cars.com/go/advice/Story.jsp?section=top&subject=ami&story=amMade0712 and the Toyota Camry ranks #1. The Ford F-150 ranked #2 but, the Chevy Siverado/GMC Seira and Dodge Ram did not make the top 10 list. Eaven thought the new F-150 has more American made parts, most plow companies and Ford dealers do not recomend putting a plow on them.


----------



## mercer_me

jmac5058;1495058 said:


> I dont care what you say , can there be a thread that says something about a tundra without you telling them how awsome they are ? Dont you really drive what ever your Daddy lets you borrow from him ? When you start paying for things yourself and watch the country go to crap mabey then you might care where the money goes . Theres a major diffrence between the way I think and the way you think . I have children and you still are one , grow up.


I don't bring Tundras up in every thread, only if the person is looking for advice on a truck and the Tundra is one of their choices. If somebody asks about a Tundra, of course I'm going to tel them how much I like them. It's not like I drove my Dad's every day and act like it's my truck. I plow with it and that's about it. I own a 2002 Chevy 1500 that I paid for my self with cash. I also own a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 that had to buy off my Dad becouse he bought a new one and wasn't going to just give it to me. If you think all my parents do is give me hand outs, your wrong. I have worked my a$$ off to get everything I have, it wasn't just handed to me. I was 15 when I bought my first plow truck, granted it wasn't much but, I paid for the whole thing my self and I fixed it when ever it broke down by my self. When I was 16 I went out and bought an $800 chain saw so I could go work in the woods and make money on the weakends. I know what it's like to work and pay for things my self. When I get ready to buy my next truck, it will most likely be a Tundra.


----------



## jmac5058

Some cars made by Toyota are made in the U.S. but every pickup made by Toyota ( and every other co. selling pickups here) is made in the U.S. If there not made in the U.S they charged a "Chicken Tax" that makes profitable sales next to impossible. So dont think Totota is so awsome they put U.S. auto workers to work , they do it cus they make more money to send back to Japan.


----------



## plowguy43

There are more things putting people out of work then Japanese made vehicles, the Tundra in particular. This entire thread should be in off topic where you can all go crazy talking about how crappy Toyota is and is taking food off your tables.

In the meantime you fail to remember the Tshirt made of cotton on your back uses imported cotton, your computer is made in China as is nearly everything else in your house, the hard earned money you have is technically 75% China owned as well due to our countries defecit. In the end, who really cares - no one has a gun to your head making you buy a Tundra, no purchase of a Tundra is going to affect your daily life. In fact, purchasing a Tundra does benefit A LOT of American's - there are hundreds if not thousands of dealerships selling them, thousands of salesmen making commisions, hundreds/thousands of parts departments, service departments, and financing departments making money off them, people at the factory building them and Yes possibly even a landscaping company who manages the grounds of the factories/dealerships for Toyota. 

If your pissed about the fact that Japan imposes tariff's and taxes on American made cars being sold there, then get off your computer and call your senate/house rep or some other stupid politician who can actually (supposedly) make a difference on those laws and tell them to change it or stop our exporting to those countries unless we impose our own tariffs/taxes. It has nothing to do with Toyota, it does have to do with our Government. 

Get off your "I'm an American here me roar" high horse. I've never owned a Toyota, but I'd be a bias moron to say that its not one hell of a truck and quite possibly the best of the half tons made. 

Of course thats my simple opinion.


----------



## mercer_me

plowguy43;1495460 said:


> There are more things putting people out of work then Japanese made vehicles, the Tundra in particular. This entire thread should be in off topic where you can all go crazy talking about how crappy Toyota is and is taking food off your tables.
> 
> In the meantime you fail to remember the Tshirt made of cotton on your back uses imported cotton, your computer is made in China as is nearly everything else in your house, the hard earned money you have is technically 75% China owned as well due to our countries defecit. In the end, who really cares - no one has a gun to your head making you buy a Tundra, no purchase of a Tundra is going to affect your daily life. In fact, purchasing a Tundra does benefit A LOT of American's - there are hundreds if not thousands of dealerships selling them, thousands of salesmen making commisions, hundreds/thousands of parts departments, service departments, and financing departments making money off them, people at the factory building them and Yes possibly even a landscaping company who manages the grounds of the factories/dealerships for Toyota.
> 
> If your pissed about the fact that Japan imposes tariff's and taxes on American made cars being sold there, then get off your computer and call your senate/house rep or some other stupid politician who can actually (supposedly) make a difference on those laws and tell them to change it or stop our exporting to those countries unless we impose our own tariffs/taxes. It has nothing to do with Toyota, it does have to do with our Government.
> 
> Get off your "I'm an American here me roar" high horse. I've never owned a Toyota, but I'd be a bias moron to say that its not one hell of a truck and quite possibly the best of the half tons made.
> 
> Of course thats my simple opinion.


Very well said Bobby.


----------



## plowguy43

Usa !!!! Usa!!!!! Usa!!!!


----------



## BHLC

BayStateGlenn;779319 said:


> Looks like the push frame is scraping the ground... even before the plow is lifted.
> Kind of like a Chevy 1500 ... LOL!
> 
> I think a Ready Lift 2.5" leveling kit and some oversize tires would get that push frame up where it belongs!


I put in a 2.5" leveling kit and kept the 18"'s and its fine


----------



## BHLC

MileHigh;695986 said:


> dumba$$...
> 
> bad move


I plow 3, 1/4 long private roads and have done so with mine since 08' never have had an ounce of trouble.


----------



## 2004 lb7

Has anyone gone from a Chevy 2500 with a western pro to a Tundra with a Boss standard duty? I'm about to pull the trigger and buy a Rock Warrior.


----------



## mercer_me

2004 lb7;1516877 said:


> Has anyone gone from a Chevy 2500 with a western pro to a Tundra with a Boss standard duty? I'm about to pull the trigger and buy a Rock Warrior.


The Tundra is not a 3/4 ton but, it's a heavy 1/2 ton. There are other members on hear that say there Tundras are just a strong as a 3/4 ton. I believe that the Tundra will be a good change for you and it will be a great plow truck for you. I love my Dad's 2010 Tundra.


----------



## Stik208

2004 lb7;1516877 said:


> Has anyone gone from a Chevy 2500 with a western pro to a Tundra with a Boss standard duty? I'm about to pull the trigger and buy a Rock Warrior.


The guy who started this thread did, I believe he was run off the forum by some of the idiots on here.


----------



## JTK324

Good morning Guys,
Now with all the mud slinging going on here about Toyota being not being american made or being american made and Dodge/Ford/Chevy being american made We all have to remember a couple of major things 
1) Toyota NORTH AMERICA is operating as its own company within these parts there is very little connection to Toyota Japan or any other part of the world. They have plants in this country just like every other major car/Truck maker
2) Dodge/Ford/Chevy/GM have all had to to move operations out side of the country and to place like Mexico City and other country's because of extremely high manufacturing cost inside this country.The union wages on these company made trucks are not helping there cause against company's cause like Toyota.
3) THIS IS THE BIGGIE.
Because of the screwed up ways that this country operates all of the manufactures whether they make fabric for the seats, tow hitches or radios for these companys all have some part of the company that has to operate out side of the USA because you can not work 100% in the USA and make a good profit because the cost of doing business is way out of wack. All of these issues provide problems to all of us because these are the same issues we all have while operating our small businesses and for anyone who think one is more american than the other well that is BULL ***** to say because all of them have parts made in mexico or china or where the heck ever to make them a little cheaper for the consumer so lets just get back to what this thread was really about to be about the Toyota Tundra Plow capability and what we all think about that topic.


----------



## H20-32

That's was well said.


----------



## mercer_me

JTK324;1517261 said:


> Good morning Guys,
> Now with all the mud slinging going on here about Toyota being not being american made or being american made and Dodge/Ford/Chevy being american made We all have to remember a couple of major things
> 1) Toyota NORTH AMERICA is operating as its own company within these parts there is very little connection to Toyota Japan or any other part of the world. They have plants in this country just like every other major car/Truck maker
> 2) Dodge/Ford/Chevy/GM have all had to to move operations out side of the country and to place like Mexico City and other country's because of extremely high manufacturing cost inside this country.The union wages on these company made trucks are not helping there cause against company's cause like Toyota.
> 3) THIS IS THE BIGGIE.
> Because of the screwed up ways that this country operates all of the manufactures whether they make fabric for the seats, tow hitches or radios for these companys all have some part of the company that has to operate out side of the USA because you can not work 100% in the USA and make a good profit because the cost of doing business is way out of wack. All of these issues provide problems to all of us because these are the same issues we all have while operating our small businesses and for anyone who think one is more american than the other well that is BULL ***** to say because all of them have parts made in mexico or china or where the heck ever to make them a little cheaper for the consumer so lets just get back to what this thread was really about to be about the Toyota Tundra Plow capability and what we all think about that topic.





H20-32;1517293 said:


> That's was well said.


Very well said.


----------



## 2004 lb7

One of the main reasons that I won't buy another Chevy,Ford or Ram is I refuse to buy anything made by UAW workers. The unions have even taken away my Ho Hoes.


----------



## mercer_me

2004 lb7;1517363 said:


> One of the main reasons that I won't buy another Chevy,Ford or Ram is I refuse to buy anything made by UAW workers. The unions have even taken away my Ho Hoes.


I'm a union worker but, I'll tell you right now that the protect bad/lazy workers and they are bad for businesses.


----------



## jasonv

mercer_me;1517366 said:


> I'm a union worker but, I'll tell you right now that the protect bad/lazy workers and they are bad for businesses.


I'm finding this perspective more and more common.

Fact is that people who are intelligent and competent can stand and compete on their personal merits and have no need for the "protection" of the union. In fact, it has got to the point where the union doesn't actually do anything to protect ANY workers, rather they are a parasitic organization that exists strictly to profit on union dues. Once in a while, they kick up a stink to make it look like they're doing something, but the overall result is that the product quality suffers because their existence does nothing except remove the INCENTIVE to perform quality work.

Non-directed response to thread:

I currently drive a Toyota Tacoma 4-cyl. Various minor components, plus the actual engine and transmission, were shipped over in crates from Japan. The balance of the unit was manufactured in the Toyota factory in San Antonio, TX, which is a NON-union factory. The larger Toyota truck engines are manufactured in Alabama. The 4.0 V6 made in the Alabama factory is known for some glitches, like oil delivery problems and leaky timing chain covers. I've seen lots of pictures of those engines with thrown rods and/or burned/seized driver's side cam shafts, and I think just about every one of them oozes oil out the front cover. The 2.7, on the other hand, is known to be practically bullet proof. Its actually a BUS engine -- Toyota Coaster.

As far as car brands go, I'll go with whatever meets the specs I'm looking for at the time, and gives me the best impression of durability/quality. At the moment, that means Toyota. The American brands don't give me a good impression at the moment. They're bad on fuel, and unless you start looking at something FAR LARGER than I want, flimsy as f**k.

Now about this whole 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton truck debate... as I understand it, this number is nothing but the vehicle's payload capacity. 1 ton being 2000 pounds. Yes, there are some configurations of Tundra that come in with a payload capacity of under 1500 pounds (3/4 ton), but some have capacities as high as 1880 pounds -- well over 3/4 ton. Not quite a whole ton, but not far from it. Even some configurations of TACOMA come in over 3/4 ton.

So, I'm really not sure what you guys are asking for. If you want a 3/4 ton Tundra, BUY ONE. Just don't buy the sissy version.


----------



## Black01Z

Now about this whole 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton truck debate... as I understand it, this number is nothing but the vehicle's payload capacity. 1 ton being 2000 pounds. Yes, there are some configurations of Tundra that come in with a payload capacity of under 1500 pounds (3/4 ton), but some have capacities as high as 1880 pounds -- well over 3/4 ton. Not quite a whole ton, but not far from it. Even some configurations of TACOMA come in over 3/4 ton.

This was the case when trucks first came out . It is no longer true. As "1 tons" have payloads approaching 5000 lbs. or around there. I m sure the tundra has a payload of about 2000 lbs.


----------



## jasonv

Black01Z;1518631 said:


> Now about this whole 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton truck debate... as I understand it, this number is nothing but the vehicle's payload capacity. 1 ton being 2000 pounds. Yes, there are some configurations of Tundra that come in with a payload capacity of under 1500 pounds (3/4 ton), but some have capacities as high as 1880 pounds -- well over 3/4 ton. Not quite a whole ton, but not far from it. Even some configurations of TACOMA come in over 3/4 ton.
> 
> This was the case when trucks first came out . It is no longer true. As "1 tons" have payloads approaching 5000 lbs. or around there. I m sure the tundra has a payload of about 2000 lbs.


If that is the case, then the label must be meaningless.


----------



## Black01Z

jasonv;1518654 said:


> If that is the case, then the label must be meaningless.


It is. 
Look at the payload for a one ton truck.
Chevy.com


----------



## mercer_me

Black01Z;1518631 said:


> Now about this whole 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton truck debate... as I understand it, this number is nothing but the vehicle's payload capacity. 1 ton being 2000 pounds. Yes, there are some configurations of Tundra that come in with a payload capacity of under 1500 pounds (3/4 ton), but some have capacities as high as 1880 pounds -- well over 3/4 ton. Not quite a whole ton, but not far from it. Even some configurations of TACOMA come in over 3/4 ton.
> 
> This was the case when trucks first came out . It is no longer true. As "1 tons" have payloads approaching 5000 lbs. or around there. I m sure the tundra has a payload of about 2000 lbs.


The Tundra is technically a 1/2 ton but, I'd consider it to be a heavy 1/2 ton like the GM 1500HD.


----------



## jasonv

mercer_me;1519139 said:


> The Tundra is technically a 1/2 ton but, I'd consider it to be a heavy 1/2 ton like the GM 1500HD.


TECHNICALLY, by the only possibly definition that 1/2, 3/4, etc. ton can resolve to, unless you want to ABUSE the numbers into meaninglessness, some are 1/2 ton, some are 3/4 ton.

I say that if you aren't going to use the number to refer strictly to payload capacity, there is no point involving that number at all, because it doesn't relate to anything else.


----------



## JTK324

Hey quick question where are your isolation modules and solenoids mounted on your tundras


----------



## mercer_me

My Dad's isolation module is mounted on top of the fuse box. I will post a picture of it tomorrow.


----------

